# Question for the SCUBA guys



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

In preparation for a family trip to Mayan Riviera for spring break, I am taking SCUBA class up here in Birmingham. Checkout dives are typically done in an old rock quarry here, but due to temps won't be able to fit them in before our trip. I really don't want to waste time taking checkout dives on our trip, when does the water down there get warm enough to think about diving?
Also, can anyone recommend an instructor down there to take my checkout dives with? Preferably out of OB/Gulf Shores, but Pensacola is not too far.


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

well, first of all, check out dives are never a waste of time, you will enjoy them when on your vacation. i enjoy myself every time i get wet. second answer would be that some of us dive year around. if the water temps are to cold for you in the bays or the gulf, check out some of the springs in the area, temps dont change. vortex spring is one to look at but there are many others in the area.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

I didn't mean waste of time per se. I will be with family and will only have one chance to dive, so I'd like to get check outs out of the way ahead of time so I can do a full dive in Tulum or Cozumel.

Do the dive shops around there have wetsuits available for rent?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

This shop is in OBA: http://www.reefoba.com/

Pensacola Shops: 
http://www.florida-divepros.com/
http://www.mbtdivers.com/
http://www.scubashackpensacola.com/
http://www.baybreezescuba.com/


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Dive pros has a heated covered pool. You could do a checkout dive there 850-456-8845.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

I would get checked out here. I got certified in COZ and I was at 130' first dive :whistling:. I got pulled away in a crazy current with my buddy the next day. There was never a safety issue but I did get picked up by a different boat. Drift diving is awesome! The water is warm year round. A thin suit was plenty for me. The dive master smoked pot during lunch. I'm just saying you need to be aware that YOU are responsible for you, get a good buddy, don't eat salad, fresh cut fruit or drink anything that didn't come out of a bottle. If you do get the violent scoots CIPRO is available OTC at any pharmacia.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Checkout dives are typically done in an old rock quarry here.

Is this Blue water park in Pelham ? That is where I got certified. It used to be a cool place to go swim, deep clear water. the only thing is I think they had a few drownings from people getting so drunk.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Water temps in the bay are about 55 degrees right now, and they're not going to warm up till March - so unless you have a dry suit your best bet is to do a referral in Vortex Springs. Constant 68 year round - comfortable in a 5 mil, but doable in a 3. I would recommend MBT, but also Emerald Coast Scuba in Destin - depends where you want to stay when you come down? It's going to be a two day process. I'm assuming you're with PADI? Vortex is a two hour drive from Pensacola - east down I-10. Which shop are you with in BHam? They should be able to rent/loan you gear to finish in the springs with. I'm a PADI instructor and I should have time in Feb to get you finished. PM me with your info?


----------

